# παροχολογία



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

Παραδείγματα χρήσης:


προκαλεί συνεχώς την ελληνική κοινωνία με την ακατάσχετη παροχολογία του
η υποσχεσιολογία, η κινδυνολογία, η παροχολογία
Σε μια άκρατη παλαιοκομματική παροχολογία […] επιδίδονται μέλη […]
Ακάλυπτες επιταγές η παροχολογία της κυβέρνησης
Η μεταπολιτευτική δημοκρατία μας στηρίχθηκε σε δύο πυλώνες: στον λαϊκισμό και στην παροχολογία.
Η προεκλογική παροχολογία έχει φτάσει στο αποκορύφωμα και τάζουν σε όλους λαγούς με πετραχήλια.

Συζητούσα προχτές τον όρο με κάποιους φίλους. Πρώτα επισημάνθηκε ότι δεν πρόκειται για –_λογία_ του είδους «επιστήμη, μελέτη, συζήτηση». Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει λήμμα, αλλά στο ΛΝΕΓ λέει:

*παροχολογία* (η) {χωρ. πληθ.} 1. η εξαγγελία παροχών: _στην προεκλογική περίοδο η παροχολογία από την κυβέρνηση και την αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση δίνει και παίρνει | η παροχολογία χαϊδεύει τ’ αφτιά των ψηφοφόρων_ 2. το σύνολο όσων λέγονται και γράφονται σχετικά με τις εξαγγελίες παροχών: _ας αφήσουμε την παροχολογία κι ας εξετάσουμε πιο σημαντικά θέματα_. [ΕΤΥΜ. <παροχή + -λογία (βλ.λ.)].

Νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει η 2η σημασία (θα λέγαμε «η συζήτηση για την παροχολογία»), αλλά με ενδιαφέρει μεταφραστικά η πρώτη, έτσι κι αλλιώς.

Η απόδοση με _benefits_ που είδα σε ένα-δυο λεξικά και σε μια σελίδα του Athens News θα έλεγα ότι είναι λάθος:
the ongoing orgy of pre-election benefits

Πιο εύστοχα βρήκα διάφορα πιο εξειδικευμένα, π.χ.
promises of post-election treats
a series of pre-election promises / pledges
a package of pre-election sweeteners
raising people’s expectations

Σαν πιο εύστοχη απόδοση θεωρώ το:
*making bogus pre-election promises*
με διάφορα επίθετα στη θέση τού _bogus_:
false, ridiculous, extravagant, lavish, absurd, unrealizable κ.ά.
Αλλά και χωρίς επίθετο, για να μην το χρωματίσουμε.

Για μονολεκτική απόδοση προτείνω το σπάνιο *promise-mongering* (υποσχεσιολογία).

Δικές σας ιδέες;


----------



## sarant (Jun 5, 2012)

Υπάρχει και το αμερικάνικο pork barrel, αν και δεν είναι ακριβώς το ίδιο (ή ίσως είναι: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pork_barrel)


----------



## dharvatis (Jun 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Σαν πιο εύστοχη απόδοση θεωρώ το:
> *making bogus pre-election promises*
> με διάφορα επίθετα στη θέση τού _bogus_:
> false, ridiculous, extravagant, lavish, absurd, unrealizable κ.ά.
> Αλλά και χωρίς επίθετο, για να μην το χρωματίσουμε.



Επίσης _excessive, unrealistic, insincere, unfounded_.



nickel said:


> Για μονολεκτική απόδοση προτείνω το σπάνιο *promise-mongering* (υποσχεσιολογία).



+1: ακριβές και σαφέστατο!


----------



## bernardina (Jun 5, 2012)

Όλα τα επίθετα που προηγούνται του promises είναι, κατά τη γνώμη μου, κατάλληλα. Θα πρόσθετα και το wild. Πχ. The president of X party raises people's expectations with a profusion of wild promises for the day after. (or something)

υγ. Γενικά το mongering ταιριάζει γάντι σε όλες τις αρνητικές εκφάνσεις της πολιτικής, ξεκινώντας από τους warmongers και φτάνοντας ως τους εμπόρους φρούδας ελπίδας, που είναι ό,τι χειρότερο


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

...
They offer the golden promises, the instantly divine; you swallow the golden promises, hook, sinker and line.
If you choose to throw your soul around the attitude, reasoning and independent thought go down the tube, as you go slavering after every inane platitude - how weak you find yourself here...
Don't go for the golden promises, don't go for the easy way, it's right here on the doorstep: _fool's gold_ - don't throw your life away.


----------



## Themis (Jun 5, 2012)

Θα μπορούσε ίσως να παίξει και το _​promise spree._


----------



## MelidonisM (Jun 5, 2012)

Populist promises

(βλέπω στα γερμανικά Parochologie, από το ελληνικό πάροικος, παροικία, που έδωσε το parish, ενορία.)

Υπάρχει και wiki Election_promise
με την πιο κλισέ υπόσχεση
Read my lips: no new taxes,
κρίμα που λείπει το Tsovolas give it all!


----------



## nickel (Jun 5, 2012)

*σβουράκι = put-and-take top, put-and-take spinner*

Οι εκλογές είναι σαν σβουράκι:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 5, 2012)

Ε πάντως ένας κακοπροαίρετος θα 'λεγε πως κάτι παίρνεις και μετά τις εκλογές... :devil::curse::down:


----------



## Zazula (Jun 6, 2012)

Ο Cadmian προσθέτει (με μηνυματική ψήφο :)) την εξής προτεινόμενη απόδοση: *hope-mongering*.


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2012)

Καλό. *Hope-mongering* (εμπόριο ελπίδων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 6, 2012)

MelidonisM said:


> [...]βλέπω στα γερμανικά Parochologie, από το ελληνικό πάροικος, παροικία, που έδωσε το parish, ενορία.



Κτγμ, Μελ, δεν μπορείς να λες "βλέπω στα γερμανικά κάτι" --που είναι και εμφανώς ετυμολογικά λάθος, γιατί ποια σχέση έχουν τα _παρέχω/παροχή/πάροχος_ με τα _παροικώ/παροικία/πάροικος_, χωρίς να εξηγείς τι είναι αυτό που βλέπεις και, πολύ περισσότερο, χωρίς να το ερευνάς λίγο παραπάνω όταν είναι εντελώς ασυνήθιστο έως παράλογο. Όπως εδώ.

Λοιπόν, αυτό που βλέπω εγώ (αλλά διόρθωσέ με, ελεύθερα, σε παρακαλώ), είναι τρεις αναφορές σε γκουγκλοβιβλία του 1823 και 1824. Και τα τρία είναι αυστριακά (με όποιες γλωσσικές διαφορές μπορεί να υπάρχουν από τα γενικότερα γερμανικά), και τα τρία αναφέρονται σε θέματα εκκλησιαστικής τοπογραφίας, και τα τρία τσιτάρουν από ένα βιβλίο (ή, ίσως, αναφορά) του ιερέα Ignaz Bugl από το 1813 (με άλλα λόγια, το εύρημα είναι έμμεσο, ένα και μοναδικό).

Βέβαια, (αν είναι το ίδιο πρόσωπο, πράγμα που δεν μπόρεσα να επιβεβαιώσω), ο ιερέας Ignaz Bugl ήταν από τους ήρωες του *απελευθερωτικού αγώνα του 1809*, με αποτέλεσμα να τιμάται σε δρόμο στη σημερινή Βιέννη/Ζέμερινγκ. Επομένως, υποθέτω, ότι ίσως τον θεωρούσαν κάτι σαν αυθεντία στην εποχή του. Αυτό δεν σημαίνει όμως τίποτε για το εύρημα. Μπορεί π.χ. ο άνθρωπος να θέλησε να λεξιπλάσει (όπως ήταν της μόδας εκείνη την εποχή) και να φτιάξει κάτι σαν *Paroikologie ή *Periochologie (επίσης ανύπαρκτες λέξεις στα γερμανικά) και να μπερδεύτηκε ο τυπογράφος από το αλαμπουρνέζικο.


----------

